# More Morels 2006



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Had a good feeling about last night, went out with a buddy for a few hours in the rain, found 44 total, all yellows with 4 fresh greys. I think we are getting to the end of the season in central ohio. Some of these were easy to find as they were as big as pop cans, others we had to beat down the grass to see them. Anyway, great season this year. My daughter and I enjoyed mushroom sandwiches for dinner last night! Ymmmmmm


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, nice pics!


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

great job going tomorrow will post to let everyone know how i did.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

i didnt find a thing


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice pics...


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

how do you know which ones are edible?? I turkey hunt a lot and have seen them but scared to eat them?!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Go with someone that can show you. Morels look like nothing else, there is no mistaking them, that's the only kind I pick in the woods, no confusion that way. You can find some great information on this page:

www.morelmushroomhunting.com


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Congrats, GREEN with envy here!!!! My wife and I have been out a few times this year, and found two (each on separate occasions, left them both for seed). This is the first year we really tried hard to find some, pretty frustrating. 

Lv2fish, do you look for something in particular in the woods to tell you you're in a good area. I heard they grow around dying elms or live tulip poplars. I found plenty of them, but no shrooms.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, in central ohio, i focus my searches around Elms and old apple trees, in southern ohio it's poplar trees. Either way, it's just process of elimination, but quite frankly I have found them in areas where it made no rhyme or reason. You just have to cover some ground and once you find one, slow down, cover the area and look around at where you found it and then go to those areas in the woods that look similiar. Good luck.


----------

